# Stanford Fall 2009



## Lucas Garron (Oct 6, 2009)

There will probably be a Stanford competition next month, on Nov. 21.
(The most likely date for a Berkeley competition is Nov. 14, but wait for them to make their own announcement.)

I'm trying to reserve Meyer 124, which should be free and great for a competition. However, I can't announce the competition officially until I secure the venue, which probably won't be for another week.

Anyhow, I wanted to "announce" it as early as possible to people who need the advanced notice. In case something does go wrong/gets changed, I'll also post it here.

So: does anyone have any fun ideas for a competition name?
Carrying on from my considerations last February:
"Stanford Cube-O-Rama 2009"?
"Stanford Cubapalooza 2009"?
"Stanford Super-Duper Über-Cuber-Off 2009"?


----------



## Bryan (Oct 6, 2009)

US Nationals 2: Electric Boogaloo
Stanford Cubing and Ligers Exposition (ligers needed)
Chicago Open 2009 (because it's not like they're going to use the name)

But I like Cubeapalooza. That was probably the runner up to Cubetcha.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 6, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> (The most likely date for a Berkeley competition is Nov. 14, but wait for them to make their own announcement.)



Don't even think about it, Weston.


----------



## Weston (Oct 6, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > (The most likely date for a Berkeley competition is Nov. 14, but wait for them to make their own announcement.)
> ...



Ill still be at Texas for Nov 14. I think i already bought tickets.
Ill be at Stanford on the 21st most likely. With Cameron


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 6, 2009)

GOOD.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 6, 2009)

You better Weston...


----------



## idpapro (Oct 6, 2009)

i could either go to one or the other, Berkly or stanford


----------



## Anthony (Oct 6, 2009)

idpapro said:


> i could either go to one or the other, Berkly or stanford



http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=3295751


----------



## idpapro (Oct 6, 2009)

Anthony said:


> idpapro said:
> 
> 
> > i could either go to one or the other, Berkly or stanford
> ...



for me its just being away from home 2 weekends in a row, and my dad probolly wont let me go by myself, cuase its too long of a drive.


----------



## TacticalPenguin (Oct 6, 2009)

Anthony said:


> idpapro said:
> 
> 
> > i could either go to one or the other, Berkly or stanford
> ...



It's been a long freakin time since I've seen an objection video. Well done.


----------



## fundash (Oct 6, 2009)

I will probably be there!
Btw, I like the Stanford super-duper Uber-Cuber off 2009


----------



## fundash (Oct 12, 2009)

oh, also, will anyone be selling/trading stuff there? i would love to buy an eastsheen 2x2 from someone!

EDIT:
sorry, for the double post


----------



## ChrisBird (Oct 13, 2009)

Is there any possibility of 6x6 event?


----------



## idpapro (Oct 13, 2009)

i would guess no becuase the competiton will probolly be somewhat small, so there wont be as much time to do all the scrambling / solving. where as more people might want the 2x2 instead of the 6x6


----------



## Bryan (Oct 13, 2009)

idpapro said:


> i would guess no becuase the competiton will probolly be somewhat small, so there wont be as much time to do all the scrambling / solving. where as more people might want the 2x2 instead of the 6x6



This makes no sense.


It's in California, it'll be big
Smaller competitions give you more time, not less
CA probably has the best scramblers/organization team around, scrambling is not an issue.

If they don't have 6x6, it'll be for some other reason.


----------



## idpapro (Oct 13, 2009)

Bryan said:


> idpapro said:
> 
> 
> > i would guess no becuase the competiton will probolly be somewhat small, so there wont be as much time to do all the scrambling / solving. where as more people might want the 2x2 instead of the 6x6
> ...


ok, ok im wrong, im sorry Bryan you ae compeltely right, i wasnt thinking right


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 13, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Is there any possibility of 6x6 event?


Probably not. If there is, there will probably be some restrictions on what combination of big cube solves you're allowed to do.



Bryan said:


> It's in California, it'll be big


This is actually an issue. I want to scale this competition down a bit from normal California competitions, but without being too imposing. Probably, we'll just do fewer side events.

The room is quite nice (and kinda reserved), and has movable chairs/tables, but isn't actually that huge:






(Note: Everything is still tentative. Some things I claim may actually be contradicted later, but I'm trying to estimate realistically.)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 14, 2009)

Okay:
"Stanford Cube-A-Palooza 2009"?
Or "Stanford Autumn 2009"?

I kinda like the latter, because "Autumn" is nicer than the standard "Fall". Then again, it's almost conventional, but breaking order.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Oct 15, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Okay:
> "Stanford Cube-A-Palooza 2009"?
> Or "Stanford Autumn 2009"?
> 
> I kinda like the latter, because "Autumn" is nicer than the standard "Fall". Then again, it's almost conventional, but breaking order.



I think I'm enjoying the former for its whimsical feel. 

"Oh my gosh what's going to happen next!?!" 
"Maybe the next competitor is going to sit in that chair and solve some puzzles. Maybe (s)he'll stand! Maybe the KoolAid man is going to bust through that wall! Who knows!?! It's a Cube-A-Palooza! Whoo!"


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 19, 2009)

Okay, this is going kind of official, although technically we haven't registered everything with Stanford yet:

http://caltech.cubingusa.com/stanfordfall2009/


----------



## Bryan (Oct 23, 2009)

So what happened to the interesting names?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 23, 2009)

Bryan said:


> So what happened to the interesting names?


I decided to go with convention. I may make a logo and call it "Cube-A-Palooza" unofficially, though.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 23, 2009)

How much to register?
The site doesn't say it. Is it the same price as at Berkeley or what?
Also, I think the name should be the Stanford Super-Duper-Über-Cuber-Off 2009.
It has a good flip of the tongue to it.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 24, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> How much to register?
> The site doesn't say it. Is it the same price as at Berkeley or what?


It does, conveniently, under the heading of "How much will it cost?"


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 24, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > How much to register?
> ...



I'm an idiot.
I look on the left part of the screen when skimming.
Sh*t.
Thanks, Lucas.

The probability of me going is 90%.

EDIT: How much to register for WCA ID?


----------



## moogra (Oct 30, 2009)

$5 if you preregistered and if you compete.
$10 if you don't preregister and you compete.
If you don't compete, you don't get a WCA ID.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 30, 2009)

moogra said:


> $5 if you preregistered and if you compete.
> $10 if you don't preregister and you compete.
> If you don't compete, you don't get a WCA ID.



I knew that.
How much is it to register to the WCA?
At Berkeley they have a $2 fee.


----------



## Weston (Oct 30, 2009)

I shall be there. I think I have a decent chance of winning 2x2 as long as Edward or Tim don't go.
I should be low/sub 4s in competition my then.


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 30, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> EDIT: How much to register for WCA ID?



Once you compete, you automatically get a WCA ID. It's just a number that the database uses to identify you, not an actual card or anything (but that would be cool. Can we look into each competitor having a WCA ID card?)


----------



## Bryan (Oct 30, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> Can we look into each competitor having a WCA ID card?)



You can print your own card. 

The $2 fee is when people already have a WCA ID but don't enter it (which is inconsiderate to the organizers). New people don't have to pay $2.


----------



## ChrisBird (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm almost positive I can go, it's exciting =D

I really really really hope there is a 6x6 event, seeing as thats my only decent event.

Thanks for setting this up Lucas =D


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm hopeful that I can go to this. Are there any plans for group housing at this point, or is it small enough that that doesn't make sense?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 2, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I'm hopeful that I can go to this. Are there any plans for group housing at this point, or is it small enough that that doesn't make sense?


I'm not sure what you mean. It doesn't make sense, for the simple reason that all the housing is occupied by students during the school year.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 3, 2009)

There will be a film crew at the competition. Someone is interested in starting a TV show about extreme competitions, and they want to film competitors before and during the competition.
Important note: Since this is only an idea for a show, this is only their "pitch." The footage will probably not be aired on TV, although if the show happens they may come to future competitions to film for TV broadcast.

If you are coming to the Stanford Fall 2009, are interested in being filmed, and especially if you are _from the LA area_, please send me an email (find my email here) and a bit of information about you as a competitor that I could pass on to them.

EDIT: In their own words:


> "We will be documenting the speedcubing competition at Stanford on the 21st and are looking for people to interview about their passion for cubing.
> 
> This will NOT be for broadcast. We will be in the area a few days before the competition and would like to shoot footage at some of the competitors homes practicing and developing strategy.
> 
> If there are competitors who are participating in the Stanford event and live in or near the Los Angeles area we would like to interview them too."


----------



## mmMarco17 (Nov 3, 2009)

Does anyone driving up to and down from Stanford for this comp from Southern California have a seat available in the vehicle? (The more you read that previous sentence, the more it will confuse you.) If so, can Marco occupy it? He will gladly put in his share of gas monies and driving time. He will, more likely than not, bring more snacks than he will know what to do with. Also, he will bring beverages of some sort. He will gladly share it amongst the vehicle folk.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 6, 2009)

Alright, popular demand wins:



​
(Click for big version.)


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 7, 2009)

No! Not Comic Sans!
ANYTHING BUT THAT!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 7, 2009)

Lucas, EPIC SIGN!


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 7, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Alright, popular demand wins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 9, 2009)

So, my roommate/co-organizer Brett finally finished the actual logo.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 9, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> So, my roommate/co-organizer Brett finally finished the actual logo.



That's damn cute.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 11, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > So, my roommate/co-organizer Brett finally finished the actual logo.
> ...



Yes. Yes it is.

I'm going! Yay!
1st comp for me.
I'm overjoyed.
Must get sub-30....


----------



## ChrisBird (Nov 12, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> So, my roommate/co-organizer Brett finally finished the actual logo.



Schweet.

I can't wait to go. I'm excited.

And Lucas, when will we know for sure if there is going to be 6x6 as an event or not?


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 13, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > So, my roommate/co-organizer Brett finally finished the actual logo.
> ...



Great 6x6 solve btw.

I am for sure going, but my parents are too lazy to pre-register me.
Oh well, 3x3 solve is fine.
I've improved almost 15 seconds in two weeks (~45 to ~30).

As ^ would say, "Yee!"


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 13, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I am for sure going, but my parents are too lazy to pre-register me.


What is that supposed to mean? Just pre-register yourself.

MonkeyDude1313: Check your email.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 13, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > I am for sure going, but my parents are too lazy to pre-register me.
> ...



I'm a broke, not-going-to-get-money-soon minor, and my parents don't want to use a credit card--they'd rather pay up front. Because of this, I can only do one event.

POOPOO.


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 13, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



Your profile says otherwise.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 13, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



So what's preventing you from pre-registering yourself for whatever one event you want to do?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 13, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...


Where does it say you have to pay online? It doesn't say you don't, but really, if it doesn't mentioning anything about you having to pay online, you you shouldn't need to expect to.
*Pre*-registration is exactly that; putting down your name so we know what you're planning to register for. Which makes it easier for us to get ready to handle you.
Should I make this more clear for future competitions?

Also, the fees are to fund the venue and pay for the timers we bought, at a reasonable cost to the competitors. But no one should be choosing not to do the events because they don't have the money - talk to us if it's a significant issue for you.

(Also, prices might actually go down. They're still tentative from when we didn't know our projected expenses.)


----------



## ChrisBird (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey Lucas, I got your email and responded.

Also, what might the prices go down to?


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 13, 2009)

Is it too late to move the comp to Stanford Connecticut?

thanks


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 13, 2009)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> Is it too late to move the comp to Stanford Connecticut?
> 
> thanks


There is no Stanford (city) in Connecticut, so sorry.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 14, 2009)

Uhm, my profile age is wrong.
I'm 13.


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 14, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Uhm, my profile age is wrong.
> I'm 13.



So you needlessly lied on the registration form...you should fix it, you're allowed to be on a forum when you're 13 you know. And make sure not to miss the point that you don't have to pay when you preregister.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 14, 2009)

I just preregistered.
I'll be there.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 17, 2009)

Are there any plans to do anything on Sunday?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 17, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Are there any plans to do anything on Sunday?


The competition starts and ends Saturday.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 17, 2009)

It'd be fun to have a little something on Sunday, but it'd cut in to people's schedules, and it would be last-minute...there's no way.
If anything pops up like that, I'm in favour.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 20, 2009)

Spreadsheet is done. This means that you can view pre-registrations under live results.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 20, 2009)

Excellent....
Muahahaha.
Prepare for my skills to not get into 3x3 round 2!


----------



## ChrisBird (Nov 21, 2009)

Lucas Garron's Email about Stanford Cube-a-Palooza said:


> 6x6x6
> Thanks to the help of competitor Chris Bird, we are adding 6x6x6 as an event. Tell us at registration if you'd like to register for it.



YAY! =D


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll see all of you tomorrow.

Also, I'm trying to gather some people to be interviewed live for the podcast "Cubing Weekly." If you're interested, talk to the guy with the blue "Back to the Eighties" shirt, a pencil in his ear, and a jar of jelly beans (me) tomorrow.

Thanks!
--R

EDIT: If you're interested, the recording starts at 1:00 PM PST.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 21, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> A pencil in his ear



That sounds like it hurts.

Is it too late for someone to found a Stanford, Iowa, and have the competition moved there?


----------



## MrData (Nov 22, 2009)

7 people got sub-2 on the last 2x2 solve, 5 of which are sub-1.39, the current 2nd place for WR.
I demand the scramble.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 22, 2009)

MrData said:


> 7 people got sub-2 on the last 2x2 solve, 5 of which are sub-1.39, the current 2nd place for WR.
> I demand the scramble.



LOLOLOLOL. Wow. 
One competitor's times:
8.40 10.94 DNF 7.69 1.47

2x2 single is soooooo meaningless. I'm sure it's a silly a 2-4 move solution. Whatever, nobody's average was spectacular anyway.

Edit: Edward's average wasn't posted yet. His average was pretty good. He beat me by .01 lol. But his single solve wasn't great.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 22, 2009)

MrData said:


> 7 people got sub-2 on the last 2x2 solve, 5 of which are sub-1.39, the current 2nd place for WR.
> I demand the scramble.



Um, wow. I've had the 2x2 single NR for ~1 year 7 months, and in one competition I go from 1st to 7th. That's kind of..silly.

Edit: I'm not being a sore loser, I am glad I lost that NR, it's about time. But it's insane for it to be possible to drop 6 places in one competition after such a long time.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 22, 2009)

They use the same scramble? @[email protected]


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 22, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> They use the same scramble? @[email protected]



Yes.


----------



## moogra (Nov 22, 2009)

The 2x2x2 solve was like 5 moves (sune without first 2 turns) including double turns.

btw I shouldn't have gotten 3rd master magic. It doesn't really matter though since the time on the official site shows the correct time. I just shouldn't have won that award.

@anthony
Those were my times


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 22, 2009)

Do they also use the same scrambles on 3x3 etc?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 22, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Do they also use the same scrambles on 3x3 etc?


4e)	Competitors must solve the same scramble sequences or scrambled positions per group of competitors.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 22, 2009)

How did I miss that @[email protected]


----------



## qqwref (Nov 22, 2009)

If anyone disagrees with me now that we need to limit how short scrambles can be... you are dumb ^_^


----------



## Anthony (Nov 22, 2009)

moogra said:


> @anthony
> Those were my times



Well hopefully the time will motivate you to get better at 2x2 average.  That's what happened to me. After I got a 1.55 in comp I started practicing 2x2 and now am a lot faster.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> If anyone disagrees with me now that we need to limit how short scrambles can be... you are dumb ^_^



How would we account for the scrambles that have been under the proposed limit and already used in competition?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 22, 2009)

Scrambles are available at http://caltech.cubingusa.com/stanfordfall2009/files/StanfordFall2009_scrambles.pdf
People got a lot of +2's on Magic scramble #4.

My 1.06.

We had 3 NARs and 2 world ranks #2.

Also, most of the top 2x2x2 singles will non be from this competition.
Just to prevent rumors, I had the same situation as Erik. It was obvious that there was a nice scramble somewhere, but I maintain that I would have been able to recognize the same solve, and my time wasn't really influenced.


----------



## toast (Nov 22, 2009)

My name is labeled as Kevin Bellville on the live rankings when I'm actually Kevin Bell*e*ville. Just wanted to clarify that.


----------



## Lofty (Nov 22, 2009)

No one even mentions when the OH NaR is set anymore! Congrats to Chris Dzoan for bringing the NaR much closer to the WR!


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 22, 2009)

Since no one else has gone for it yet, I'll do the honors. 

Did you know:

-The floor tiles in the Denver airport mimic the cuts in a super-x?
-I didn't see the awesome 2x2 solution?
-I did preposterously well my first round of 3x3?
-I did pretty well in pyraminx?
-The rest of my times were horrible?
-My best event, 5x5, was cut due to time in the last two competitions I've been to?
-Robert's 4x4 method is amazing?
-The unfathomable turning quality of Adam's pyraminx is beyond words?
-Adam has no standard sized Master Magics?
-He has two small Master Magics?
-He won Master Magic, without even wearing a helmet?
-CCT works on Mac now!?
-It's _amazing_?
-Jeremy is totally awesome?
-He helped me get CCT working?
-Adam's self-copying scorecards are the most wonderful creation in existence?
-That competition was *AWESOME!?!?!?*

Many thanks to everyone who helped to organize!


----------



## ianini (Nov 22, 2009)

How did you get CCT working on your mac?


----------



## ChrisBird (Nov 22, 2009)

I did completely horrible in Round 1 3x3, I added 5 seconds to my normal average =[

HOWEVER, I did really well in 6x6 (for me anyway) 4:18 single =D


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 22, 2009)

ianini said:


> How did you get CCT working on your mac?



Jeremy is the coolest person _ever_! He gave me the new version (hasn't been released yet) so I could test it on Mac.


----------



## ianini (Nov 22, 2009)

Do you know when it will be released?


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 22, 2009)

ianini said:


> Do you know when it will be released?



Nope. I'm not even sure if what I have will be the same as the final version. I could upload it, but I'm not going to do that. That's Jeremy or Lucas's decision.

I can, however, tell you that CCT 0.9.5 is absolutely fantastic, and there are several improvements over the last version.


----------



## ianini (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm so jealous!


----------



## Weston (Nov 22, 2009)

i got a 1.05 on the super awesome 2x2 scramble. 
I should have gone. My official 2x2 single is what my average should be right now. (ideally)


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 22, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Scrambles are available at http://caltech.cubingusa.com/stanfordfall2009/files/StanfordFall2009_scrambles.pdf
> People got a lot of +2's on Magic scramble #4.
> 
> My 1.06.
> ...



I now agree with QQ. I don't have a 2x2 right now, but I tried that on a 3x3, and would have broken my pb by far, if it had not been given to me 1.150 with 3x3 (just realised I had cube in hand when starting and stopping) but it would not have added on too much time. I saw it straight away, and used WV to solve it, and saw the AUF. Scrambles like that should be disallowed, and a new 2x2 single records must be kept to be fair.

Bring on the new scrambles.


----------



## Speedsolvr (Nov 22, 2009)

*Someone's lost cube*

Yesterday I was doing a "tower solve" with a couple of other guys, and I seem to have accidentally taken someone else's cube. So if you've lost your cube, describe it to me so that I will know it is yours.


----------



## ChrisBird (Nov 22, 2009)

Speedsolvr said:


> Yesterday I was doing a "tower solve" with a couple of other guys, and I seem to have accidentally taken someone else's cube. So if you've lost your cube, describe it to me so that I will know it is yours.



Is it a black Type a4th model?
If so, thats mine. It has a weird red logo I think (I just got it that morning so I don't know for sure what the logo looks like)


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 23, 2009)

Did you know...

... that I sucked?
... that Christopher Brandariz should have won?
... that I should have placed?
... that I DNF'd all 3 BLD's but I mismemorized the corner orientation wrong on one, and was very close?
... that I'm still nervous on stage after a billion competitions?
... that I should have some way to get rid of that?
... that my OH solves sucked?
... except for a 17.02 single, with a PLL skip?
... that 5x5 was cancelled because they were running late?
... that ALL California competitions run late?
... that I'm glad, because I didn't practice 5x5?
... but I didn't practice 4x4 either?
... so I sucked at that?
... that my 4x4 is way too loose?
... that I did well at 2x2?
... and that my 1.36 single will probably get me 5th in the world?
... and that the last scramble was super easy, and Lucas got a 1.06 on it?
... but Devin didn't get that scramble?
... and he was very sad?
... that I used his 2x2 because mine sucks?
... that my 2x2 average was 4.72?
... that this was the only event I did well at?
... that I got 3rd at 2x2?
... that I loved the venue?
... because it felt so "at home"?
... and because it had big tables instead of the individual tables they have at Berkeley competitions?
... that I'm _STILL_ not cutie #1?


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 23, 2009)

Did you know...

... that I sucked so much at 3x3, I got 11 seconds slower than my average?
... that even though this was my 1st competition, I wasn't nervous at all?
... that my friend Aaron forgot his Jig-a-Loo?
... that I have it as my unofficial first can of Jig-a-Loo?
... that I can't find Jig-a-Loo around here?
... that I can only find CRC?
... that I learned how to solve magic?
... that I got a sub-3.5 average of 5 on magic after under an hour of toying with the magic?
… that I broke 1 magic and 1 master magic on accident?
… that I got almost an hour’s worth of footage?
... that I got 3 PLL skips on 3x3 on the ride back home?
... that I got a free, awesome floppy cube?
... that the floppy cube was a knock-off, but worked as a normal floppy would?
... that I solved a Fisher Cube, mostly?
... that I didn’t know the parities, so my friend Aaron solved the parities?
… that I participated in a mystery event?
… that my friends got lots of awards?
… that Cubing Weekly was postponed because of Tinychat?
… that the venue was nice?
… that I liked the same things about the venue Justin did?
… that I ate donuts?
… that I couldn’t get anyone to complete a team BLD solve with me?
… that I only did 3x3 since I’m a poor noob with only 3x3s and a Rubik’s 5x5?
… that I didn’t bring the 5x5 since it’s missing a piece and it fails?
… that I got a lot of people to do not one, but two tower solves?
… that there were 38 3x3s the second time, and we solved them in under 5 minutes?
… that there were lots of record-worthy solves?
… that I brought my easy button?
… that my WCA profile isn’t set up yet on the site?
… that I’ll add moar to this list later?


----------



## shelley (Nov 23, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> ... that I'm _STILL_ not cutie #1?



I submitted this to Stephanie's attention, since Jun-Hyuk kind of quit cubing and I thought you deserved a promotion.

Did you know...

...holding onto a stuffed bunny keeps you from falling off the couch while you sleep
...the night before, we had a T-mobile MyTouch, a Palm Pre and an iPhone in the same apartment. We were afraid they would all kill each other while we slept. There's probably an app for that.
...Stanford needs their own competition staff
...Adam, Lucas and I had our own film crew
...when the film crew asked me during my interview what it would mean for me to beat Lucas, I responded, "A statistical anomaly"
...said statistical anomaly actually happened in round 2
...it's really hard to stay focused during your solves when there's a big honking camera in your face
...Leyan claims to be retired but he's still a cubing machine
...I was the only girl who got the memo about skirt day this time
...Chris Dzoan borrowed my cube to play with between solves when he was up for his final OH round
...the 4th Magic scramble was particularly hard
...the "teamwork" mystery puzzle was an idea I came up with for US Nationals 2008 but we never got around to doing it
...Berkeley won the Big Game
...I finally won a beer bet... and I don't even like beer all that much (I much prefer ninja bets)
...BattPoke.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 23, 2009)

shelley said:


> edd5190 said:
> 
> 
> > ... that I'm _STILL_ not cutie #1?
> ...



So... much... laughing. Make it stop.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 24, 2009)

shelley said:


> ...Stanford needs their own competition staff


Working on it. Especially if Berkeley planing to be there actually means them not being there.



shelley said:


> ...Adam, Lucas and I had our own film crew
> ...when the film crew asked me during my interview what it would mean for me to beat Lucas, I responded, "A statistical anomaly"
> ...said statistical anomaly actually happened in round 2


Congratul-anomal-ations!
Yeah, my round two solves were pathetic; I was so nervous from the competition being so far behind.
And film crews are always hilarious. 



shelley said:


> ...the 4th Magic scramble was particularly hard


David Shi did really well on it; could it be possible that Keanu didn't scramble the magic correctly for David?



shelley said:


> ...the "teamwork" mystery puzzle was an idea I came up with for US Nationals 2008 but we never got around to doing it








I actually also came up with it at Worlds. We even had the cubes set up, but didn't have time, so I did it here.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Nov 24, 2009)

I loved the 5th square-1 scramble. It had a cube shape skip, and a 1 or 2 move corners orientation. I said "Holy Crap!" out loud, and I got a 25.22. Sadly, I got 4th in square-1. (4th in 2x2 and pyraminx also)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 24, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


>


----------



## spdqbr (Nov 24, 2009)

shelley said:


> ...holding onto a stuffed bunny keeps you from falling off the couch while you sleep


This is extremely true. Doubly so if the bunny wears a hat.



shelley said:


> ...BattPoke.


This is extremely awesome. Especially if it's in a bottle.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 24, 2009)

spdqbr said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > ...BattPoke.
> ...



So true. I was disappointed by the lack of Battpoke at this competition though*.

*Slightly related: I wonder what airport security would say to a Battpoke.


----------



## Coni (Nov 24, 2009)

first attempt... 

Did you know...
... Lucas was expecting 8+ Berkeley kids to hang with him Friday night but only ended up with 3
... he was probably very sad
... at about 10:30am I got a call from Jeremy because there was literally no one at competition. I loled. 
... I got my fastest 2x2 single and will probably never get it again
... My 2x2 average is finally faster than my 3x3 averages
... I got personal best in OH and pyraminx but utterly failed 3x3
... Berkeley was winning the Big Game and I didn't realize until 2 mins before it ended
... I never got the skirt day memo 
... Jeff Chiu looks ridiculous in a Stanford shirt
... I judged all of Chris' OH solves when he did the NAR and it was so fast
... all the while I could hear Jeremy talking about his sub-20 OH average
... and all the while Stanford kids were just sitting around as me and one other person judged all the final rounds
... Naked juice is really good
... the Caltrain is a ***** to wait for
... but is more entertaining when there are drunk Cal fans
... go Bears!


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 24, 2009)

Coni said:


> at about 10:30am I got a call from Jeremy because there was literally no one at competition. I loled.



I was there!


----------



## jfly (Nov 24, 2009)

Did you know...
... Jackson is quite cool too?
... I want to do more team BLD with him?
... Connie's right, every video of Chris's epic average has me talking about my sub 20 average in the background?
... and I don't like hearing the sound of my voice?
... I spent all of Friday finding out who from Berkeley wasn't coming on Saturday?
... John To woke up at 8am in Berkeley, and arrived at the competition at 3pm?
... Darren Kwong woke up at 7am in Berkeley, and was too lame to go?
... Connie woke up at 8am, and was there 11am, which meant the competition could finally start?
... my own roommate will go to a competition on the other side of the world, but not one on the other side of the bay?
... Connie is crazy for cupcakes?
... I'm still wearing my pyjamas from the competition?
... I AUFed the wrong way on the 2x2 solve and had to do a U2 to fix it?
... I did the same thing at Worlds on the stupid scramble?
... Lucas Garron got the Darren Kwong award (for not making finals)?
... Lucas Garron used my 2x2 for his 1.06 solve?
... Chris Dzoan lubed my 2x2 with some awesome 70 weight shock oil?
... Lucas has my 2x2 forever?
... I forgot a blindfold at the Berkeley competition last weekend?
... So I brought a full bag of them this time?
... Stephanie Chow forgot her square one?
... So she used mine instead?
... The white plastic confused her, so she AUF/ADFed a bunch at ~13s on the last solve, and DNFed at 15s, instead of setting a national record?
... Brett apparently pronounced all the Asian names correctly at the awards ceremony, and nobody knew who he was talking about?
... Go Bears!


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 26, 2009)

j-fly said:


> ... Brett apparently pronounced all the Asian names correctly at the awards ceremony, and nobody knew who he was talking about?



Has everyone come to a decision about the correct pronunciation of "Dzoan?"


----------



## blade740 (Nov 26, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> j-fly said:
> 
> 
> > ... Brett apparently pronounced all the Asian names correctly at the awards ceremony, and nobody knew who he was talking about?
> ...



Chris told me once that it's something like "dzo-Ahn," but everyone just says "zone"


----------



## SuperNerd (Nov 26, 2009)

Did you know that...
-----------------------------------------
... Ranzha ate all my donuts?
... I did terribly in 3x3 Round One (19.08 avg)?
... I did worse in Round Two (DNF avg)?
... I lost my speedcube before Round Two?
... My friend who I am eternally grateful for found my lost speedcube?
... That friend somehow ended up w/ a crappy C4Y Brand 3x3?
... That cube was from the guy who stole my speedcube to begin with?
... Ranzha owes me 24 donuts?
... The tables were really nice?
... My friends and I got lost on the way there?
... I lost all of my cubing tools?
... I lost all of my lubes?
... I now hate my KO Pillowed 6x6?
... I failed 6x6 and barely got sub 6?
... I did better at Berkeley Fall?
... My 5x5 magically got better after this competition?
... I finally made 4x4 cut-off?
... At Berkeley Fall, I missed 4x4 cut-off by .28 seconds?
------------------------------------------------------------------
Ranzha, you owe me 24 donuts. Pay up.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 26, 2009)

More. Did you know...

-Jeremy and I are pretty decent at team BLD?
-We got a 40.xx at dinner?
-I've eaten at the Coho across from the Nationals venue at two separate competitions, each time with a completely different large group of cubers?
-I need to stop being lazy and post my videos?
-Turns out I'm one of the few people who was pronouncing "Dzoan" correctly?
-Daniel had to scramble almost every 4x4?
-That's his _actual_ license plate?
-I'm desperate to go to a Berkeley competition?
-Adam had a solve that could've been 12-13, but he had a U Perm?

I think I'm done now.


----------



## Dene (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh man, well done Chris! That's a beastly average.
And you too jfly! Finally sub20  . And so close to top10!


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 27, 2009)

SuperNerd said:


> Did you know that...
> -----------------------------------------
> ... Ranzha ate all my donuts?
> ... I did terribly in 3x3 Round One (19.08 avg)?
> ...



Nah, I ate one.
Phil had liek 5, and he has your cubing tools.
Also, I'm not getting you 24 donuts. Not even for your birthday today.


----------



## Coni (Nov 29, 2009)

I think the "d" is silent and it's kinda like z-uan. definitely not d-zo-an. haha.


----------



## jfly (Nov 29, 2009)

Coni said:


> I think the "d" is silent and it's kinda like z-uan. definitely not d-zo-an. haha.



Are you sure? I think it's more like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kqXMfsBsx0#t=38s


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 29, 2009)

The most common thing I hear is "duh-ZO-uhn," which I don't think is right. I normally say something like "zo-AHN", but the D and the Z can kind of be combined to create a different one-syllable sound. I propose that "dz" be added to the English alphabet so that we can come to a conclusion here.


----------



## shelley (Nov 29, 2009)

Vietnamese has two d sounds. One is closer to z, one is closer to y. Dzoan is a fairly unusual spelling for that name. According to Dan it's pronounced something like "zwan" but all the English speakers turn it into "zone".


----------



## Dene (Nov 29, 2009)

I say it like dzoh-in


----------



## jfly (Nov 29, 2009)

Dene said:


> I say it like dzoh-in



Yeah, but every time I solve a cube on cct, you tell me it took me "15 secants" to solve.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 29, 2009)

j-fly said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I say it like dzoh-in
> ...



I nearly fell out of my chair when I read that.


----------



## Dene (Nov 30, 2009)

And what g-unit


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 1, 2009)

This was sent to the competitors, but I'll re-post it here:

Hello Competitors,

I would rather not have to send such an email, but after the competition last Saturday, Berkeley and Stanford were *missing quite a few timers, mats, and related competition materials*. In addition, Emerson Herrmann was kind enough to lend us a timer, and it was gone.
It would be rather sad to spend our proceeds on replacing past equipment instead of saving for more equipment/future competitions.

Unfortunately, the Stanford equipment was not yet labeled (we have labeled what is left), but that should not be an excuse to take it. Yes, it could be an accident, but we're missing more than just an "accidental" loss or two.

*It may not be your fault, but if you have any competition material that is unlabeled/clearly not yours, I'd appreciate if you would email me to arrange to give it back at your next competition (no questions asked).*


----------

